# How much fat and protein in Lean Ground Beef?



## ShaqFu (Mar 13, 2003)

There's no label to tell me what the makeup is like. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

Does it give the lean %? ie....80%, 90%?


----------



## ShaqFu (Mar 13, 2003)

It just says "lean" and another brand says "extra lean"

I could double check that when I get home though


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

Go with the extra lean, its prolly 93%= 8g F 21 P for 4 oz raw or 1/2c cooked. Lean is prolly 90%= 10G F 22P for 4oz raw or 1/2 c cooked....If you rinse it in hot water right after cooking, you can cut the fat almost in half


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 14, 2003)

Britney...is that YOUR midsection...if so you look great 

To answer the question it varies but based on my research lean means 15% fat and extra lean means 10% or less (Canadian regulations).  You should be safe with generalizing at about 20 grams of protein per 3.5 oz or 100g serving.

You can dramatically reduce the fat by draining the beef after you cook it in a strainer.


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Britney...is that YOUR midsection...if so you look great



Yes, it WAS my midsection, pre "bulk." Got a bit to go on my cut, but will be there again.
Thanks Fit Freak


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Britney...is that YOUR midsection...if so you look great



I agree! Good work!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 14, 2003)

Very impressive Brit...keep up the great work


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Britney...is that YOUR midsection...if so you look great



Agreed, those are the best hips east of California!  

Lean beef isn't unfortunately all that lean, lean sirloin which I haven't had in awhile was 22g protein and 17g fat, they measure by WEIGHT not by calories.

The turkey burgers I have are 28g protein and 7g fat! However they are all rather high in sodium.


----------



## shwaym (Mar 14, 2003)

what about sliced deli roast beef? same? i dont know if its lean or not....ill switch to turkey for lunch instead.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2003)

Roast beef often has marbled fat within, but I have never looked at nutrition specs for it. Turkey though is pretty darn low in fat, as is chicken (depending what part you eat). Turkey though can be rather dry, so you may need to mix it with something to make it easier to eat.


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Agreed, those are the best hips east of California!


Thats alot of territory


----------



## patbuck (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> It just says "lean" and another brand says "extra lean"
> 
> I could double check that when I get home though



For canadian Beef look that web site.

http://www.beefinfo.org/fr/all_pdf.cfm


----------



## TattooedCarrot (Aug 4, 2003)

*USA Meat Labels*

"Lean" 
The USDA allows no more than 10 percent fat by weight in most foods that are labeled "lean." But the USDA allows ground beef that is up to 22.5 percent fat to be called "lean." For example: Albertson's, a supermarket chain with stores in 19 states, sells "lean" ground beef that is 20 percent fat. 



"Percent lean" 
The USDA ordinarily allows claims like "85% percent lean" only on foods that are "low-fat" (no more than three grams of fat per serving). But the USDA allows "percent lean" on ground beef claims no matter how fatty the meat is. For example: At Kroger, the country's largest supermarket chain, the ground round is labeled "85 percent lean," even though a serving contains up to 14 grams of fat. 


*Other Source Explaining USA labels*

Lean
A meat, poultry, seafood, main dish or meal product which containsunder 10 grams fat, 4.5 grams saturated fat and 95 mg. cholesterol.

Extra-lean
A meat, poultry, seafood, main dish or meal product which containsunder 5 grams fat, 2 grams saturated fat and 95 mg. cholesterol.

Free 
Contains under: 5 calories; 5 mg. sodium; ½ gram sugar, fat orsaturated fat; 2 mg. cholesterol; and 2 g or less of saturated fat perserving.

Low 
Contains no more than: 40 calories; 140 mg. sodium; 3 grams fat; 1gram and 15% total calories saturated fat; 20 mg. cholesterol or lessper serving.

Reduced
A nutritionally altered product contains 25% less of a nutrient (fat,sugar, cholesterol, sodium) or 25% fewer calories than a referencefood. LessContains 25% less of a nutrient or 25% fewer calories than areference food.

Light
An altered product contains a fewer calories or 50% less fat perserving; if 50% or more of the calories come from fat, the reductionmust be 50% of the fat; the sodium content has been reduced by 50%.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 5, 2003)

You might look into ostrich -- it is 99% fat free and yummy (significantly better than 90% lean beef, IMO)

It can be found online for $5-6/lb


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> You might look into ostrich -- it is 99% fat free and yummy (significantly better than 90% lean beef, IMO)
> 
> It can be found online for $5-6/lb


I saw this when I bought Buffalo the other day but I was skeptical.  Especially when it was my first time venturing into game meat.  I'll have to try this next time, thanks


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 5, 2003)

I have mentions this before but most grocers now offer Maverick Beef which is specifically bred for leanness. It is a bit more expensive but not outrageous. It is labeled 96% lean and taste quite good.


----------

